# Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€



## Ceadeus2014 (5. Januar 2014)

*Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Hallo,
Ich suche für einen Freund ein Notebook das maximal +/- 800€ kosten darf.
Auf Dinge wie eine SSD kann ruhig verzichtet werden das Geld soll eher in der Leistung sitzen.
Der Lappi sollte am liebsten 15-17 Zoll groß sein. Wenn es möglich wäre, wäre es gut wenn ihr mehrere
Notebooks schickt da er sich mit der Größe noch nicht entscheiden kann.
(Er wird vorraussichtlich im nächsten Elektronikmarkt die Größen angucken)

Mfg Ceadeus2014


----------



## Marschel7373 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Einmal einer mit einer GT 750m   Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk, GeForce GT 750M, Windows 8 (NX.M74EG.017)

und einer mit einer GTX 760m    Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.016)

Die GTX 760m ist natürlich stärker als die GT 750m


----------



## Ceadeus2014 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Ist der mit der GTX760m in der Lage spiele wie BF4 oder BF3 zu spielen?


----------



## Marschel7373 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Mit welcher Grafikeinstellung möchte er denn die spiele gerne spielen ?


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Das sollte drin sein, aber erwarte keine höchsten Details, wir reden hier immerhin noch von Notebooks ^^

Ich werfe noch dieses MSI in den Ring:
MSI GE60 2OD-i585FD (0016GC-SKU16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ceadeus2014 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Was kann der Laptop denn auf einer Akzeptablen FPS anzahl?


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Die CPU ist ziemlich genau so schnell die ein Desktop Core i3-3220, die GPU ist etwas schneller als eine HD5770 oder GTX550Ti. Was das für BF4 heißt kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber erwarte nicht zu viel ^^ Für 800Euro findet man nun mal nichts besseres.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Notebook für max. 800€*

Für 800 Euro ist der Dell Inspiron (i7 4500U, Radeon 8850M, Display 15" matt 1920x1080) auch eine Überlegung wert:
Dell Inspiron 15R, Core i7-4500U, 8GB RAM, 1TB (5537-1371) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

